# ~~~Happy 2nd Birthday Nikki~~~



## Heidigsd

My sweet little girl is two today :wub:

"Happy Birthday Nikki"​


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl, wishing for you many many more. :birthday:


----------



## fuzzybunny

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Wow, 2 years old! Happy birthday pretty girl! :wub:


----------



## poohbearsdad

Happy birthday pretty gal. Hope you have many more happy years.


----------



## Heidigsd

Nikki says "thank you" for all the nice birthday wishes!


----------



## ppauls

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy Belated Birthday Nikki . You are one beautiful girl. Have a great year.


----------



## Strikker

Happy Birthday pretty Girl!


----------

